# MAC-Adresse von Wago 950-841 mittels CoDeSys auslesen



## jmF (28 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte die MAC-Adresse einer Wago 950-841 mittels CoDeSys auslesen. Gibt es dafür eine Möglichkeit, und wenn ja, wie ist das anzustellen?

Vielen Dank fürs antworten im Voraus

jmF


----------



## c.wehn (28 Juli 2011)

hat die baugruppe eine ip adresse?

wenn ja.. start -> ausführen: arp -a "ipadresse"
(ohne "")


----------



## jmF (28 Juli 2011)

c.wehn schrieb:


> hat die baugruppe eine ip adresse?
> 
> wenn ja.. start -> ausführen: arp -a "ipadresse"
> (ohne "")



Die Baugruppe hat eine IP Adresse, ich benötige die MAC aber in einem Skript das auf der Baugruppe läuft.

Ich möchte mittels ST die MAC auslesen und dann mit dem Wert weiterarbeiten.


----------



## c.wehn (28 Juli 2011)

Okay da werd ich dir dann nicht weiterhelfen können. 
Soweit ich weiss ist das von Hause aus nicht möglich.

Aber ich hab mal die PDF gefunden:

http://www.gesys.ch/pdf/48748.pdf

mit der Syslib_add.lib dieses Panels geht das wohl? 

Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob man das im ST aufrufen kann.


----------



## jmF (28 Juli 2011)

Hat mir leider auch nicht geholfen, aber trozdem danke


----------



## WAGO (3 August 2011)

Hallo jmF,

die MAC-Adresse des 750-841 kann mittels der CoDeSys-Bibliothek "ident.lib" ausgelesen und im Programm verwendet werden. Die Bibliothek erhältst Du bei uns im Support. Sende uns einfach eine kurze eMail, damit wir Dir die Bibliothek zusenden können.


----------

